# Six13 test ride!!!!!!



## Bikecrazed (Feb 20, 2004)

I just had the opportunity to test ride a preproduction six13 with record and the bike is brilliant! The bike just plain goes when you stomp on the pedals and climbs like a dream. Handling is great, simmilar to a CAAD7 but the carbon tubes take the harshness out of the road without feeling wooden. Fit and finish is great and they have teardropped the rear seatstays. The SI crankset is the stiffest I have ridden (dura ace 9 and new xtr) also the FULL carbon fork (including dropouts) is very sweet. 

I road the bike on my normal training roads (40km on which I road the day before) and they were quite a bit smoother on the six13 compaired to my CAAD7 R3000.


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*looksies, my precious*

Your R3000 the anodized black, or standard blue? I looove the black, wish I could've gone for that rather than my R1000 but... I need to eat once in a while.

The dust grey whatever version of the 6/13 looks pretty good, but I maintain they'd not go wrong with another matte black version.



Bikecrazed said:


> I just had the opportunity to test ride a preproduction six13 with record and the bike is brilliant! The bike just plain goes when you stomp on the pedals and climbs like a dream. Handling is great, simmilar to a CAAD7 but the carbon tubes take the harshness out of the road without feeling wooden. Fit and finish is great and they have teardropped the rear seatstays. The SI crankset is the stiffest I have ridden (dura ace 9 and new xtr) also the FULL carbon fork (including dropouts) is very sweet.
> 
> I road the bike on my normal training roads (40km on which I road the day before) and they were quite a bit smoother on the six13 compaired to my CAAD7 R3000.


----------



## Bikecrazed (Feb 20, 2004)

*Colours!*



> Your R3000 the anodized black, or standard blue? I looove the black, wish I could've gone for that rather than my R1000 but... I need to eat once in a while.


I have an 03 ball burnished with blue decals, the black on at the time was more then I could afford. (but my wife and I have 3 other black c'dales)

As for the six13 I ordered a red frameset with SI crank ( I have always liked cannondale's team colours) which was the colour I road.


----------



## gogogomoveit (Nov 20, 2003)

*Nice*

The Supergo in my area don't even have a CAAD7 team replica for demo  What grouppo are you going to build it up with? I heard the Six13 is very light with Record group.


----------



## divve (May 3, 2002)

This is pretty funny:

Thank you for your purchase of a Cannondale Six13 road bike. We manufacture Six13s by hand in our Bedford, Pennsylvania (USA) factory. This Owner’s Manual Supplement includes important safety and technical information for your Six13.

• Protect your Six13 from temperature extremes when storing or transporting it. 

• Allow your Six13 to cool off or warm up before you ride.

• Do not store your Six13 in places where the temperatures will rise above 66.5C° (150°F). For example, do not leave your Six13 lying flat in a black pickup truck bed in the desert sun, 0r, under the glass of a hatchback auto.

•Light oils (WD40 and oils typically used in honing) and solvents, and including chemical cleaners can attack and weaken composite bonds holding the frame together leading to frame failure.


----------

